# soapsupplies.net



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 30, 2008)

Just soaped Paige's non discoloring Pink Sugar and it did great in HP soap!    Love the scent. Added .75 PPO after cook and coloring.  Nice scent and it is a non discoloring FO. :wink:   If you are looking for a Pink Sugar that does not darken your soap, this one is great! 8) 







Paul


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 30, 2008)

Let us see how it looks in a month. I find pink sugar discolors over time in M&P & in lotions.

Is discoloration in CP always right away or does it soemtimes take time?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 30, 2008)

This is HP Tab!  My first batch.  Yes discoloring can take place early and can get worse over time.  Hopefully, I won't have any bars in a month!  Got 2 shows in less than a month and Etsy. 8)   They are ready to sell right now! 8) 

Paul :wink:


----------



## IanT (Mar 31, 2008)

Id buy one if I had some cash right now  I think my lady would love one....come onnnnn job  8)


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 14, 2008)

Beautiful soaps Paul.  I just ordered some fo from this company.  They smell wonderful, we will see how they hold up during cure and use.  k


----------



## reallyrita (May 3, 2008)

Encouraged by Paul's good experiences with this company, I placed (what is for me a big order) an order with them and I just got my package today.  Fast ship out and got to love that low shipping price.  I received these scents:
Bluebonnet
Green Tea and Cucumber Essence
Kitchen Herbs
Mandarin II
Peach Gardenia
White Ginger & Amber
Cool Citrus Basil
Grapefruit Jasmine
Aloe

Usually, I do not like the way my FOs smell OTB but come around to like most of them after soaping them (CP).  These I love OTB.  I have a bunch of stuff to soap before getting to these...but I hope to report on them in the near future.  They excite me!!!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (May 3, 2008)

She has quality scents!  Her Warm Vanilla Sugar is so close to the real thing, it is scary.  The Black Raspberry Vanilla is the same.  All her scents are top notch.  Be watching for your reviews! 8)  Great gal Paige is!

Paul :wink:


----------



## heart of dixie soap co (Aug 8, 2008)

*paige's f/o's*

would you mind sharing this company's website, please.  i do c/p and i like sweetcakes because i get good scent using .75-1 oz ppo. i hear peak candle is also good.  sweetcakes has dropped a lot of my favorites and i dont want to end up spending a gazillion bucks on a bunch of "weak" f/o's.

by the way, your soaps are incredible! it shows how much you love what you're doing.  you've got to quit raising-the-bar for the rest of us!

regards,

monet


----------



## agriffin (Mar 19, 2010)

Has anyone used Bluebonnet FO from here and had luck with it?


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 20, 2010)

I've not ever used it myself, but I noticed that it got great reviews over on the ScentReviewBoard.

IrishLass


----------



## evatgirl73 (Mar 20, 2010)

The non-discoloring Pink Sugar actually does stay much lighter than other Pink Sugars. It's definitely not as nice as the one from SW, but it does the trick. My first bars with it (CP, not HP) are about 5mo old now and are a tan color, not brown like all other PS I have tried. Not by any means colorless, LOL< but much lighter than the others. 

As far as the rest of the scents I have ordered from there, I have been very pleased. The Bendel Bean Vanilla truly does not discolor (more than to an off white), the Sweet Nectar is VERY strong (like don't use more than 0.5ozPPO!) and sweet, lovely in CP, , her Love Spell is great and the Hawaiian Pikaki is a beautiful monoi-like floral, very nice for summer.


----------



## honor435 (Mar 20, 2010)

whats the company?


----------



## evatgirl73 (Mar 20, 2010)

www.soapsupplies.net.


----------



## honor435 (Mar 20, 2010)

3.95 per oz, kinda spendy, , do they have package deals? I guess when i can get fos for no shipping(wsp) or 1 ounce for 2-2.50$ at bertsheavenscent or peak or ng, i wouldnt pay more. I do like this places color dyes, might try that.


----------



## evatgirl73 (Mar 21, 2010)

I ordered the 8oz sizes to check out and found them very reasonably priced, and I do like every single one I got. In comparison I only liked 1 out of 6 I got at WSP, and found the only ones I have ordered from NG to be quite weak.... I also think her flat rate shipping is very reasonable, perhaps not if you only buy ONE thing but I rarely do.  I will definitely purchase from Paige again. The only thing I could hope for would be a larger FO selection, BUT I'd rather have a small selection where everything is nice quality than a large selection of so-so FOs.  There are a few suppliers I'm happy shopping from and this is one of them. 

I very rarely purchase small sample sizes though, the only place I really do that from is DS when I want to try out a fragrance and don't want to shell out $25 for the 8oz size... 2oz is enough for a nice batch of soap *and* a little solid perfume or something so I can fully test the FO. 1ozers just really don't do much for me.


----------



## honor435 (Mar 21, 2010)

I hear ya, I like a 2 oz to try in soap, 1 oz for hp, then if i like it i buy a bigger size. I Do like ng though, i didnt notice that they were weak? Peak is my fav though, nice strong scent, although i wish they had more selection.


----------



## dcornett (May 17, 2010)

Very helpful!!


----------



## craftgirl08 (Jun 7, 2010)

I soap their Black Raspberry Vanilla and LOVE it.  No A, no discoloration and the scent holds well.   Their River Dance (green tweed type) soaps well too.


----------

